# How to put Mini Dv Videos on computer?



## turndown (Mar 6, 2006)

This could possibly be the wrong forum, but I recently recieved a panasonic mini dv camcorder and I have no idea how to put my videos on my computer. I tried calling panasonic but got hold for 2 hours and the manual says nothing.

I have the USB cable and it says download some USB driver so i did, unzipped it in winzip and it starts but stops because it says i dont have all the files, yet i see the file it says i dont have in the same folder.

A little help? Im clueless

thanks.


----------



## Verve (Mar 6, 2006)

Please tell us the model of the camera, also see if it has firewire.


----------



## turndown (Mar 6, 2006)

panasonic - model number: pv-gs19
i probably need to get a firewire from what everyone says but have not had time yet so im using a usb cable i have for now (i just wanted to put some video on my computer to make sure it all works).

the driver i was supposed to download, i did as i said, and another problem may be that a few of the files that i unzipped have the same name, different formats so it wont let me place them all in one folder and that could be why it says i dont have all the files?


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 6, 2006)

Any firewire card should work just fine.  Don't try USB...the quality is much lower.


----------



## turndown (Mar 7, 2006)

ok, im gonna try to pick one up tomorrow. will i have to choose what i want to upload or will it upload everything filmed? do i need a special program for video editing?


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know how Windows Movie Maker works with Firewire, but you could probably use that.  But also, many Firewire cards also come with software.  Just ask/read what it comes with.

As for downloading the video, it's just like recording from a VCR.  You have to play it back and wait for the stuff to finish, BUT, you don't loose any quality during transfer and you can control the camera using that one cable(which also provides video and stereo audio)  I love firewire


----------



## Verve (Mar 7, 2006)

Windows MM is perfect for beginners, its a very good program.


----------



## turndown (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks,getting the firewire in a few.


----------



## planes891 (Mar 21, 2006)

u usualy can only take vids off the camera with usb if the cam has a card and the vids are on the card


----------



## tanim123 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hey i have a JVC-GR-DV707 MiniDV and I want to put miniDV on my PC please help me?????*


----------



## Verve (Apr 10, 2006)

tanim123 said:
			
		

> *Hey i have a JVC-GR-DV707 MiniDV and I want to put miniDV on my PC please help me?????*


I looked it up, and that seems to be a pretty rare camera, at least in the U.S... 

Anyway, I did learn that it has firewire. You must have a firewire card to get the video onto your computer (see earlier posts).


----------



## tanim123 (Apr 10, 2006)

*help*

*my JVC-GRDVX707 is a miniDV. I dont have a firewire/IEEE-1394, when i connect USB there are no video files on my SD card but i dont know how to transfer recorded video from my dv tapes to the PC. I have a firewire card and Media centre i need some help y'all???  *


----------



## Verve (Apr 10, 2006)

USB is not for DV transfer.  There is a separate plug on the side of the camera which plugs into your computers firewire port (and you said you have one). Once again, USB has nothing to do with Firewire.


----------



## DCIScouts (Apr 11, 2006)

There should be a mini-firewire port on the camera.  You would need a cable that is appropriate for this application, and then it sounds like you should be fine.


----------



## tanim123 (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks i found a port on the side called DV and one called S-Video. so if i use a firewire into that DV port it will work. so i need to get my hands on a Firewire cable, because i do have a firewire card. Thanks. But i dont know how to use the S-Video thing?


----------



## tanim123 (Apr 11, 2006)

*yeh i think the camera's quite rare but ive had it a while*


----------



## tanim123 (Apr 11, 2006)

get back 2 me??? 
thankyou

____________
Dell Dimension 5150
3.2Ghz Intel Pentium 4 HT
320GB Hard Drive
ATI radeon 256MB X800 with Hypermemory
Dell 19'' Ultrasharp monitor


----------



## DCIScouts (Apr 12, 2006)

The S-Video is another form of video transfer, but I'd stick with the DV (firewire) output.  Cable should be around $20, if memory serves...


----------

